# ** Neuwertiges Laufrad mit DT Swiss 440 FR Nabe u. 6.1D Felge ** Neuwertig **



## GreatDepression (28. März 2010)

Zum Verkauf steht ein fast neuwertiges Hinterrad mit DT Swiss 440 FR Nabe und DT Swiss FR 6.1D Felge mit Continental Felgenband.
Es hat die gleiche Nabe und Felge wie das legendäre Systemlaufrad DT Swiss FR 2350 für 520 Euro.
Das Laufrad wurde fachmännisch von Actionsports eingespeicht.

Das Laufrad wurde nur ca. 100km auf der Straße gefahren und hat keine Seiten oder Höhenschläge.
Sonst wäre es auch nicht im beschriebenen Zustand.
Es hat kleine Kratzer an der Kassettenaufnahme die durch die Montage der Kassette entstanden sind.

Gewicht: 1175g, selbst nachgewogen

Einbaubreite: 135mm, für Schnellspanner

Der Versand erfolgt sicher verpackt in einem Laufradkarton, mit beiseitigen Schutzklappen für die Nabenachse.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...STRK:MESELX:IT



.


----------

